# Worried about desert tortoise hatchling feeding



## Michelled (Oct 18, 2018)

Nervous mom here. We have 4 adult desert tortoises, 2 raised from babies but it's been several years and reading this forum I see much of the thinking on care has evolved. We have a desert tortoise that hatched just 3 days ago. Seems to be liking the indoor habitat, is quite active but I don't think it's eating. Yolk sac was gone when it hatched, I've put out grated spring mix and some small pieces of grass but it doesn't look like it's consuming anything. Does it take a while???


----------



## Gillian M (Oct 18, 2018)

Welcome to the forum, @Michelled . 

Please post pics. That would enable the experts to help you much more easily. 

@Yvonne
@Tom

Your help would be appreciated. Thank you both.


----------



## Tom (Oct 18, 2018)

Michelled said:


> Nervous mom here. We have 4 adult desert tortoises, 2 raised from babies but it's been several years and reading this forum I see much of the thinking on care has evolved. We have a desert tortoise that hatched just 3 days ago. Seems to be liking the indoor habitat, is quite active but I don't think it's eating. Yolk sac was gone when it hatched, I've put out grated spring mix and some small pieces of grass but it doesn't look like it's consuming anything. Does it take a while???


They need hydration and warm temps. Check these out. Care for DTs is the same as Russians:
https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/beginner-mistakes.45180/
https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/russian-tortoise-care-sheet.80698/


----------



## Michelled (Oct 18, 2018)

Thanks Tom, I read those a few times over the last couple of days. He's warm and I had him in a bath for 20 mins today. He's very active, my question is if hatchlings eat right away (hatched 3 days ago) or if it generally takes a few days to eat the food I'm putting out?


----------



## Tom (Oct 18, 2018)

Michelled said:


> Thanks Tom, I read those a few times over the last couple of days. He's warm and I had him in a bath for 20 mins today. He's very active, my question is if hatchlings eat right away (hatched 3 days ago) or if it generally takes a few days to eat the food I'm putting out?


Did it hatch in the ground? Or did you incubate it? I ask because if it came out of the ground, you don't know when it hatched. It might have hatched three weeks ago, or it might have hatched the day you found it.

I find that when they hatch out of the ground here, it is usually too dry, too cold at night, and it takes them a few days of warm temps and long soaks to get up to speed.


----------



## Michelled (Oct 18, 2018)

Oh I understand. It hatched in the ground, we were there when it dug out on Monday. Thanks so much for your help. I found the care sheet and beginners mistakes info very helpful and reassuring over the past couple of days, much appreciated! Will keep up the heat and the soaks.


----------



## Tom (Oct 18, 2018)

I love baby DTs, so please keep us updated and post lots of pics. They are a wonderful species and I wish the rest of the world was allowed to get to know them too. Enjoy!


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 20, 2018)

Hi and welcome!

I feed my baby desert tortoise a mixture of chopped up (very tiny) collard, Santa Barbara mix (endive, escarole & radicchio), romaine, Artisan lettuces (gem, oak leaf & tango) weeds, grape leaves, mulberry leaves, shredded carrot, grated zucchini. I get the Santa Barbara Mix and the Artisan lettuces at Smart and Final. Occasionally I add soaked Purina Layena or soaked Mazuri to the mix. And a couple times a week I add some calcium powder. I've never had a problem getting baby desert tortoises to eat this mixture.





Were there any more babies in the nest? They get started eating better when there's more than one at the food.


----------



## Michelled (Oct 20, 2018)

No it’s the only one we have. The adults we have had for several years and they are outdoors, we didn’t know there was a nest until this little guy/gal dug his way out into the world. Thanks so much for your help!!


----------



## Michelled (Oct 21, 2018)

Yvonne G said:


> Hi and welcome!
> 
> I feed my baby desert tortoise a mixture of chopped up (very tiny) collard, Santa Barbara mix (endive, escarole & radicchio), romaine, Artisan lettuces (gem, oak leaf & tango) weeds, grape leaves, mulberry leaves, shredded carrot, grated zucchini. I get the Santa Barbara Mix and the Artisan lettuces at Smart and Final. Occasionally I add soaked Purina Layena or soaked Mazuri to the mix. And a couple times a week I add some calcium powder. I've never had a problem getting baby desert tortoises to eat this mixture.
> 
> ...


Yvonne: thanks again for your help. Our baby finally starting eating today and seemed to love the Santa Barbara mix you suggested. Can’t tell you how relieved I am! I really appreciate your expertise.


----------



## TammyJ (Oct 23, 2018)

I just love these tortoises. Congrats on your new baby!


----------

